# How often to re-bate swarm trap



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Welcome to Beesource. LGO lasts pretty much all swarm season so you should not need to rebait. Be careful not to use too much. Two drops is all you need. Swarm Commander, if used, recommends reapplying every couple of weeks. I have had a swarm move into a bait hive that had not been baited for over a year. YMMV.


----------



## kmcdaniel (Mar 3, 2020)

Thank you JWPalmer. I sure appreciate the guidance. Currently have 4 traps set and probably another 10 to go. I wanted to make sure I didn't have to keep going back every few weeks to re-apply LGO.


----------



## Litsinger (Jun 14, 2018)

JWPalmer said:


> Welcome to Beesource.


Agreed- welcome to Beesource. And good luck in your trapping efforts this year!

Where are you located?


----------



## kmcdaniel (Mar 3, 2020)

Thank you... ! Located in Central Louisiana


----------



## Litsinger (Jun 14, 2018)

kmcdaniel said:


> Thank you... ! Located in Central Louisiana


Any hits yet on your traps?


----------



## kmcdaniel (Mar 3, 2020)

Not a single one. Not sure what else to try for bait besides LGO. Currently have 6 out, and 4 more to set. I am trying something a little different in each trap though. Some with more space, some full of frames, etc.. to see what works best. Also, I try and find good locations, but again im new to this game.


----------



## Litsinger (Jun 14, 2018)

kmcdaniel said:


> Not a single one. Not sure what else to try for bait besides LGO. Currently have 6 out, and 4 more to set. I am trying something a little different in each trap though. Some with more space, some full of frames, etc.. to see what works best. Also, I try and find good locations, but again im new to this game.


Seeing any swarm scouts buzzing around the traps?


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

kmcdaniel said:


> Not a single one. Not sure what else to try for bait besides LGO. ..


Try some Swarm Commander. It is expensive, but very effective (and don't spill it in your car or you won't be able to keep the windows down without bees coming inside)

https://blythewoodbeecompany.com/collections/swarming/products/swarm-commander-premium-swarm-lure-spray


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Amen to that. Two years ago I got some lemon grass oil in my suv. Drove around with bees in the vehicle for about two weeks.

Give it some time. Unless there are bees close by, it could take a week or more. I have had some traps that never even appeared to have been scouted, others within a day or two. Traps were about 1 mile apart. Go figure.


----------



## kmcdaniel (Mar 3, 2020)

One of the traps I have out I did see a couple scouting. They went in and checked it out for a minute then flew off. I just put out two more yesterday. Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## kmcdaniel (Mar 3, 2020)

ruthiesbees said:


> Try some Swarm Commander. It is expensive, but very effective (and don't spill it in your car or you won't be able to keep the windows down without bees coming inside)
> 
> https://blythewoodbeecompany.com/collections/swarming/products/swarm-commander-premium-swarm-lure-spray


I will have to give that a try. Thank you


----------



## dubious (Mar 14, 2020)

Can we use the room mister type oils or must we spring for the expensive real deal? thanks


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Dubious, welcome. Swarm Commander appears expensive at around $30. But it isn't really because you use very little per trap. Lemon grass essential oil is very inexpensive. You can buy it online, at your local drugstore, or at shops that sell candle making supplies, usually at less than $10 for a small bottle. After three years of setting traps, my bottle still appears full.


----------



## kmcdaniel (Mar 3, 2020)

Well just to update everyone. Currently have 10 traps out as of today. No success of as yet. I am trying various tactics to see what works best for my area. Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## Litsinger (Jun 14, 2018)

kmcdaniel said:


> I am trying various tactics to see what works best for my area. Keeping fingers crossed.


From my very humble vantage point, I think this is a good approach- find out what works for your locale.

Best of luck to you.

Russ


----------



## westtnbeekeeper (Oct 26, 2015)

I have had pretty good success trapping swarms with a box the size of a deep 10 frame and a medium. I have been loading with 10 frames and leave the medium open. I alternate starter strip frames and frames of foundation and usually at least a piece of old comb or an old frame with drawn comb. Also some bits of propolis and bee smelling stuff. I use the propolis like a crayon on the outside of the box to give it a (hive) smell and last but not least two cone shape centrifuges of lemongrass oil. They slowly evaporate on the inside of the box. One would probably do but this is how I have been doing it. One spritz of swarm commander across the top of the frames and I put the box on a pole about 6 to 7 feet up.

I have tried boxes full of frames and they do not seem to be as attractive as a box with a little open space in it when the scouts come to check it out.

One word of caution though. Never leave a trap with the top of the box not full of frames of some sort. The first few traps I had success with were short of frames because I didn't have enough to fill the traps. The bees built in the open space first and attached everything to the lid. When I finally got the lid pried off most of the colony fell into the bottom of the box in a heap. Luckily the colony made it but it was just dumb luck.

Good Luck


----------



## kmcdaniel (Mar 3, 2020)

Another update... Ran all 10 traps over the past week with no luck. Yesterday I went check another trap I had set out and behold, we have a swarm that moved in. Seems to be a very strong swarm, there are tons of bees flying around and going in and out of the box. Will let them sit for another 4-5 days make sure they are nice and cozy before moving them to the yard.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Picture time! Congratulations on your first swarm.


----------



## AR1 (Feb 5, 2017)

kmcdaniel said:


> Another update... Ran all 10 traps over the past week with no luck. Yesterday I went check another trap I had set out and behold, we have a swarm that moved in. Seems to be a very strong swarm, there are tons of bees flying around and going in and out of the box. Will let them sit for another 4-5 days make sure they are nice and cozy before moving them to the yard.


Congrats. Fun, isn't it? You won the lottery!

Did you try the Swarm Commander, or just lemongrass? What configuration of trap?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Got to Brag!!! Caught this one probably from my own hives onto 10 Jumbo depth black combs. LGO baited about a month before. I rarely rebait.


----------



## kmcdaniel (Mar 3, 2020)

There are hundred flying around the entrance and bees constantly in and out. Not sure exact date I caught them, trap was left alone for about 5 days. When I checked it, they already seemed pretty cozy in there. Figure I will leave them for another 4-5 days to make sure they are committed before moving them. Trap/Boxes are 7.5" wide by 20" long and 18.5" deep. They hold 4-5 full size frames, so transferring to my main hives should be relatively easy.


----------



## Litsinger (Jun 14, 2018)

kmcdaniel said:


> ... we have a swarm that moved in.


Congratulations- let's hope this is the first of several swarms that decide to take up residence in your traps.


----------

